# Amazon Turns On 4K; No Extra Charge



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_Amazon Instant Video flips the 4K streaming switch, leapfrogs over Netflix
PCWorld - ‎3 hours ago‎

Amazon has flipped on 4K video for several movies and TV shows, offering them to Amazon Prime subscribers at no extra cost._


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

A couple of months ago, I went out and bought a Vizio P Series 70 inch 4K TV. I checked several times with DirecTV about their forthcoming 4K VOD programming and they gave me conflicting answers. They eventually said everything would be fine. Then I upgraded to the Genie and ordered a 30 Mb/s internet service from my local provider. And then DirecTV annonced the 4K VOD service would be for certain Samsung TV's only. So now Amazon is streaming in 4K, but it's not for Vizio TV's, only Sony, Samsung and LG. Ah well, at least there's always Netflix. Credit to them for being the only source where I can get my 4K fix on my Vizio TV.


----------

